# [GECHI] Domini e sorpresa

## shev

Signori e signori, siamo lieti di annunciarvi ufficialmente l'attivazione dei domini ufficiali del gechi: gechi.it e gechi.org  :Mr. Green: 

(può essere che il .org ancora non venga correttamente risolto, ma si tratta di ore e funzionerà correttamente pure lui).

Come noterete visitando i link qui sopra abbiamo voluto farvi una piccola sorpresina che speriamo gradita: mettere online una bozza statica del sito, giusto per poter dare il via alle attività del Gechi dal 1° gennaio 2004 come promesso (e per avere una comoda data di nascita da ricordare  :Very Happy:  ) e permetterci di sviluppare con calma e cura il sito definitivo.

Un grazie di cuore va a siggy e fedeliallalinea: al primo va un enorme ringraziamente per la serietà, la rapidità e la disponbilità che hanno permesso di avere fin da subito i due domini e per averci concesso spazio sul suo server. Al secondo un ringraziamento per aver allestito la versione provvisoria del sito ed aver sopportato tutte le mie osservazioni  :Laughing: 

Piccole precisazioni finali: per ora l'hosting lo offre siggy, ma non voglio che appaia come una mia scelta o una costrizione. Se qualcuno trova un hosting migliore o alternativo si faccia pure avanti, io mi sono appoggiato a lui perchè m'è parsa la scelta migliore e più versatile tra quelle che avevo visto.

Tra i contatti troverete un indirizzo mail: info@gechi.it   Questo indirizzo servirà per ricevere segnalazioni, richieste e informazioni da chi vorrà contattarci. Per ora ricevo io le mail, ma anche qui è una cosa provvisoria: se qualcuno ha idee su come gestire tali contatti in  altro modo faccia pure. Io avevo pensato ad una specie di "addetto alle pubbliche relazioni" che facesse da interfaccia tra il mondo esterno e gli iscritti al Gechi (che avranno la loro bella ML per organizzarsi e far vivere l'associazione). Avere un tale addetto permetterebbe a chi ci contatta di avere un approccio più semplice e "famigliare", potendo far riferimento sempre alla stessa persona, oltre che assicurarci che ogni contatto venga ascoltato e riceva risposta. Ovviamente si tratta di un interfaccia, la discussione e gli accordi verranno cmq fatti tra i Gechi nella ML (o forum, si vedrà poi cos'è più comodo). Se qualcuno ha idee migliori le proponga. Se l'idea va bene si accettano condidature per l'addetto alla pubbliche relazioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Bellissimo! E' sempre più reale !  :Smile: 

Che bello vedere un idea che diventa progetto e poi viene realizzata (a tempo record devo dire) 

Complimenti a chi ha lavorato per questo magnifico progetto!

----------

## so

Beh che dire complimenti a chi si è dato da fare e a chi si darà da fare per www.gechi.it  :Smile:   :Wink: 

subito un appunto....

nel manifesto ci sono delle parole che finiscono con la     à

ma io vedo il punto interrogativo    ?

è un problema di caratteri da parte mia?

tutto questo per migliorare.....   :Wink: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *so wrote:*   

> Beh che dire complimenti a chi si è dato da fare e a chi si darà da fare per www.gechi.it  
> 
> subito un appunto....
> 
> nel manifesto ci sono delle parole che finiscono con la     à
> ...

 

Problema mio ho "sbagliato a scrivere"  :Embarassed:  . Rimedio subito.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Signori e signori, siamo lieti di annunciarvi ufficialmente l'attivazione dei domini ufficiali del gechi: gechi.it e gechi.org 
> 
> 

 

Compilimenti.... a me la grafica piace giá adesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Grafica perfetta, pulita e leggera. Se vi servono contenuti posso darvi qualche mia creazione: manuali, scriptini bash etc....

----------

## Ginko

Complimenti! Direi che siamo partiti alla grande, bravi!

--Gianluca

----------

## Yans

bhe che dire ottimo lavoro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Molto carino, mi piace.

Però togli il doppio doctype, altrimenti non viene validata.

(tra l'altro, forse è pure xhtml 1.1)

----------

## hardskinone

Ottimo inizio d'anno!!

----------

## Benve

Complimenti. Links lo legge che è una meraviglia

----------

## hardskinone

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Complimenti. Links lo legge che è una meraviglia

 

anche sotto lynx non e' male.  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Bello, anzi bellissimo. Sai cosa farei? Hai presente lo spazio tra il bordo del browser e il riquadro principale? Gli metterei un colore (nero tipo gentoo.org?).

Inoltre toglierei il bordo del collegamento nei loghi del w3c.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Bello, anzi bellissimo. Sai cosa farei? Hai presente lo spazio tra il bordo del browser e il riquadro principale? Gli metterei un colore (nero tipo gentoo.org?).

 

Scusa ma non credo di avere capito  (problema mio comunque). Dimmi piu' in dettaglio che stasera ci provo.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma non credo di avere capito  (problema mio comunque). Dimmi piu' in dettaglio che stasera ci provo.

 

Credo intendesse che la piccola cornice bianca che c'è qui:

```
    

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ebbene, che questa cornice bianca fosse colorata di nero. In effetti non dovrebbe essere male 

 

Ok credo di avere capito stasera ci provo (almeno mi dite se ho capito veramente  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non credo di avere capito  (problema mio comunque). Dimmi piu' in dettaglio che stasera ci provo.

 

Per spazio bianco intendo i 14px di margine destro e sinistro del body. Inoltre togli un DTD e prova xhtml1.1

----------

## silian87

Si, in effetti la vedo anche io a 1280X858 , ed e' pressapoco grande come quella che vedo qui nel forum!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Per spazio bianco intendo i 14px di margine destro e sinistro del body. Inoltre togli un DTD e prova xhtml1.1

 

Il dtd funzionava solo usando php non mi lasci mettere la riga 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
```

perche' la vede come php e mi da un parse error. Hai idea di come fare a metterla anche usando php?

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il dtd funzionava solo usando php non mi lasci mettere la riga 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Forse è un problema di configurazione di php sul server, se ha

```

short_open_tag = On;

```

attivato (credo lo sia di default), per definire il tag breve <?, oltre a <?php per l'apertura di una porzione di codice php.Last edited by MyZelF on Fri Jan 02, 2004 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sparker

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   Per spazio bianco intendo i 14px di margine destro e sinistro del body. Inoltre togli un DTD e prova xhtml1.1 
> 
> Il dtd funzionava solo usando php non mi lasci mettere la riga 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fai

```
<?php

echo '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>';

?>

```

----------

## hardskinone

Con Konqueror 3.2beta vedo i validator del w3c completamente sballati. E' perche' ci state lavorando? Non ho provato con altri browser.

----------

## emix

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <?php
> 
> ...

 

Esatto, questo è un utile workaround.

----------

## emix

Allora, ho provato a vedere il sito con diversi browser per verificarne la compatibilità. Con mozilla ovviamente è perfetto, con IE pure, con Safari sul mac c'è un problema che non capisco: nei titoli dove c'è la prima lettera colorata al posto della prima lettera c'è tutta la frase. Mi spiego meglio: invece di avere per esempio

```
Benvenuti sul sito dei Gechi
```

ho

```
BENVENUTI SUL SITO DEI GECHIenvenuti sul sito dei Gechi
```

così come anche

```
NEWSews
```

Non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro. Non ho ancora provato con konqueror e sarebbe interessante visto che Safari dovrebbe utilizzare lo stesso motore di konqueror.

----------

## hardskinone

 :Exclamation:   Emi, dopo che ho letto il tuo post l'ho notato anche io. Ecco un screen:

[img:78bf20e221]http://hardskinone.altervista.org/imgs/gechi.png[/img:78bf20e221]

----------

## emix

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>   Emi, dopo che ho letto il tuo post l'ho notato anche io. Ecco un screen:
> 
> [img:37406621ac]http://hardskinone.altervista.org/imgs/gechi.png[/img:37406621ac]

 

Come pensavo, anche konqueror è affetto da questo "bug"  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*     Emi, dopo che ho letto il tuo post l'ho notato anche io. Ecco un screen:
> 
> [img:dc5eae326a]http://hardskinone.altervista.org/imgs/gechi.png[/img:dc5eae326a] 
> 
> Come pensavo, anche konqueror è affetto da questo "bug" 

 

Strano molto strano io su konqueror lo vedo perfettamente (eccola qua).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> <?php
> 
> ...

 

Si che pirla che sono potevo pensarci anche io. Vabbe'.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Allora, ho provato a vedere il sito con diversi browser per verificarne la compatibilità. Con mozilla ovviamente è perfetto, con IE pure, con Safari sul mac c'è un problema che non capisco: nei titoli dove c'è la prima lettera colorata al posto della prima lettera c'è tutta la frase. Mi spiego meglio: invece di avere per esempio
> 
> ```
> Benvenuti sul sito dei Gechi
> ```
> ...

 

Si ti sei spiegato bene avresti magari una soluzione io non posso testare su questo browser e come ti ho detto a me questo problema su konqueror non me lo da.

EDIT: per safari sembra un bug. Adesso lo lasciamo o cambiamo mettendo qualcos'altro?

----------

## emix

Ok, testato su konqueror 3.1.4 ed è tutto a posto. Evidentemente è un bug della 3.2beta. Per safari dovrebbe essere previsto un aggiornamento a breve... magari lo correggeranno.

Ho controllato il codice, e il problema dovrebbe essere nella gestione dello pseudo-element 'first-letter' del foglio di stile. Considerato che ti sei attenuto agli standard del w3c e che nella maggior parte dei browser viene visualizato correttamente direi di lasciarlo così. E' un problema di chi fa i browser e non nostro (tra l'altro quel tag appartiene ai CSS1 e ritengo scandaloso che ancora i browser non supportino a pieno quelle specifiche).

Edit: comunque se volessimo essere pignoli potremmo gestire la cosa inserendo un nuovo tag (non elegantissimo)...

```
<span class="first">B</span>envenuti nel sito dei Gechi
```

Siccome questa soluzione fa schifo propongo di lasciarlo così com'è.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Edit: comunque se volessimo essere pignoli potremmo gestire la cosa inserendo un nuovo tag (non elegantissimo)...
> 
> ```
> <span class="first">B</span>envenuti nel sito dei Gechi
> ```
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto di lasciarlo cosi' perche' quello che hai proposto non trovo neanche io che sia molto elegante.

----------

## daniele_dll

il sito si vede perfetto...ed è veramente bellissimo! leggero, colori ben accoppiati, molto leggibile, e mette subito in risalto le varie sezioni della pagina, però senza renderle fastidiose!

bellissimo!

l'unico appuntino è che forse i 2 loghetti della validazione sono attaccati troppo al bordo superiore

lasciargli un po di spazio su, e magari lo stesso spazio farlo stare uguale sotto sarebbe perfetto  :Smile: 

comunque veramente un ottimo lavoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Complimenti!

Molto semplice e pulito ! 

 :Very Happy: 

Anche io proverei a colorare lo spazio a sinistra di nero... 

Darebbe un senso  di "compattezza".

Ribadisco i complimenti !

----------

## gatiba

Con Konqueror, non so se solo a me, diventa un'altro sito   :Confused: 

Cambiano pure i colori !   :Shocked: 

Ora faccio due prove, mi sa che lo fa solo a me...

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Con Konqueror, non so se solo a me, diventa un'altro sito  
> 
> Cambiano pure i colori !  
> 
> Ora faccio due prove, mi sa che lo fa solo a me...

 

No no... anche a me si vede male. Sarà, ma a me konqueror non mi è mai piaciuto come browser. Come filemanager invece rispetto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   Edit: comunque se volessimo essere pignoli potremmo gestire la cosa inserendo un nuovo tag (non elegantissimo)...
> 
> ```
> <span class="first">B</span>envenuti nel sito dei Gechi
> ```
> ...

 

a questo punto, proporrei di inserire una sezione bug (ce l'eravamo dimenticata!) che riguardi proprio la gestione del sito, e del gruppo: credo sarebbe davvero apprezzato se riuscimmo a dire: "questo sito ha comportamenti strani con i seguenti browser/software.... etc... etc.... non é colpa nostra, cambiate browser, oppure premete perché gli sviluppatori dei sudetti si diano una mossa ad allinearsi agli standard... etc... etc..." No ?

Nella stessa sezione, poi, potremmo inserire eventuali mancanze (speriamo poche) da parte nostra, come, ad esempio, un mancato supporto richiesto e promesso.... che ne pensate ?

Coda

----------

## emix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> a questo punto, proporrei di inserire una sezione bug (ce l'eravamo dimenticata!) che riguardi proprio la gestione del sito, e del gruppo... che ne pensate ?

 

Mi sembra una buona idea.

----------

## gatiba

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Con Konqueror, non so se solo a me, diventa un'altro sito  
> 
> Cambiano pure i colori !  
> 
> Ora faccio due prove, mi sa che lo fa solo a me... 
> ...

 

Neanche a me piace, il problema è che facendo il Web Designer di professione sono costretto a testare i siti anche su di lui, visto che gli utenti MacOSX presto useranno quasi tutti Safari   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> sono costretto a testare i siti anche su di lui, visto che gli utenti MacOSX presto useranno quasi tutti Safari  

 

[OT]

Ma la faccina triste è per safari?  :Very Happy: 

Imho è un browser veramente eccellente considerando la giovanissima età (e quindi i miglioramenti più o meno futuri). Inoltre è forse il browser più veloce che abbia mai visto/provato  :Smile: 

[OT]

Sulla sezione "bugs" si può anche fare, ovviamente nel nostro futuro CMS, giusto?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Ma la faccina triste è per safari? 
> 
> Imho è un browser veramente eccellente considerando la giovanissima età (e quindi i miglioramenti più o meno futuri). Inoltre è forse il browser più veloce che abbia mai visto/provato 
> ...

 

Per forza: sbaglio o Safari ha preso "più di qualche spunto" da khtml, il motore di konqueror?  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> inoltre è forse il browser più veloce che abbia mai visto/provato

 

Dimentichi links.... e lynx...... Preferisco Camino, io!

Comunque conqueror sa un po troppo di internet explorer.... spero che nel futuro non sia usato solo perche' e' incluso in kde..... 

Kde ha questo suo difetto.... rischiera' di rassomigliare in tutto e per tutto a windows.... difetti compresi... 

Come sempre imho.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, con Mozilla non ci sono problemi, con Ephipany nemmeno, con links -g (grafico) la struttura e' diversa, non so se sia normale. 

E qui iniziano i disguidi... con Amaya si vede male il logo.... Infatti si vede il logo a meta', ed il primo pezzo lo si vede dopo del secondo pezzo, insomma un casino.....

Sarebbe bello capire come diavolo fa amaya a sparare certe c*****e se e' del w3c, e poi te lo certificano..... lasciami capire, ma il problema e' nei browser o nel sito?

Non volgio scatenare un flame, naturalmente!  :Cool: 

----------

## Benve

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non volgio scatenare un flame, naturalmente! 

 

Però concedimi questa:

ODIO ODIO ODIO l'html, flash (soprattutto), javascript, le applet java, quickcoso e tutte ste cavolo di tecnologie che rendono buona parte dei siti innavigabili, pesantissimi, bruttissimi, ecc...

Ormai un browser è più complicato (e più cruciale in ambito desktop) del kernel

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> lasciami capire, ma il problema e' nei browser o nel sito?

 

Il problema è sempre quello che si presenta quando bisogna sviluppare un sito web. E' un casino  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ogni browser fa quello che vuole con il codice. IMHO il problema è del browser visto che il sito ha superato i test del W3C.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Infatti si vede il logo a meta', ed il primo pezzo lo si vede dopo del secondo pezzo, insomma un casino.....

 

Questo del logo possibilissimo che sia un problema del sito. Ammetto di avere fatto questa parte al volo devo riguardarla.

----------

## gatiba

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   lasciami capire, ma il problema e' nei browser o nel sito? 
> 
> Il problema è sempre quello che si presenta quando bisogna sviluppare un sito web. E' un casino 
> 
> Ogni browser fa quello che vuole con il codice. IMHO il problema è del browser visto che il sito ha superato i test del W3C.

 

Infatti il problema sono gli sviluppatori dei vari browser:

quando vedi un sito con IE, Mozilla e soprattutto con Netscape 4, da buon 

Web Designer urli vittoria!

Poi lo guardi su IE per Macos, e ti fustighi i c******i.

Figuriamoci se dovessi anche guardarlo con tutti gli altri sotto-browser !

----------

## shev

Ma il famoso bordo nero proposto da emi (mi pare) sono l'unico a non vederlo o non è stato ancora fatto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma il famoso bordo nero proposto da emi (mi pare) sono l'unico a non vederlo o non è stato ancora fatto?

 

Scusa Shev sono un po'preso con altri impegni, provvedero'.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scusa Shev sono un po'preso con altri impegni, provvedero'.

 

 :Laughing:  Non era per farti fretta, figurati! Era solo per sapere se si trattava di bug o che altro, visto che se ne parlava m'è venuto il dubbio  :Razz: 

----------

## selene_luna3

Complimenti "fedeliallalinea", il sito mi piace molto, hai fatto un ottimo lavoro!!  :Surprised: 

ps mi manchi un sacco  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

Ora siamo stati segnalati anche sull'ultima GWN (un grazie di cuore a lu_zero per l'appoggio)   :Mr. Green: 

A breve spero di poter annunciare una nuova e gradita sorpresina  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ora siamo stati segnalati anche sull'ultima GWN (un grazie di cuore a lu_zero per l'appoggio)   

 

Sono contento. Grazie anche da parte mia lu_zero.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ora siamo stati segnalati anche sull'ultima GWN (un grazie di cuore a lu_zero per l'appoggio)  
> 
> 

 

Il server non sembra rispondere stamattima...  :Confused: 

...sarà il picco di accessi?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il server non sembra rispondere stamattima... 
> 
> ...sarà il picco di accessi? 

 

Lo volevo aggiornare proprio ora ma non c'e' nulla da fare non si riesce ad accedere. Vabbe provero' piu' tardi.

----------

## gatiba

Questo è zio Bill che, geloso ed impaurito dell'esplosione del cancro Linux nel mondo, si impegna personalmente ad attaccare i nostri server con il suo buon "Winzozz 2044gattiinfilaperseicolrestodidue"...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> ... con il suo buon "Winzozz 2044gattiinfilaperseicolrestodidue"...   

 

impossibile, winzozz non puo' fare i decimali, si pianta adducendo che "la memoria non poteva essere read"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## emix

Ho visto la nuova barra in basso. Decisamente meglio, sia per quanto riguarda il colore di fondo, sia per aver centrato verticalmente i loghi.

Ottimo lavoro.

P.S. - Io ancora aspetto i bordi neri  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> P.S. - Io ancora aspetto i bordi neri 

 

Fatto ma devo dire che a me non piace. Comunque se vi piace di piu' a me va bene cosi.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Fatto ma devo dire che a me non piace. Comunque se vi piace di piu' a me va bene cosi.

 

Tutto sommato non è male. Forse appesantisce un pò. Gli altri cosa ne pensano?

A me piace soprattutto l'effetto che da a destra.

----------

## Benve

a me piaceva più prima

----------

## augustus

 *Benve wrote:*   

> a me piaceva più prima

 

Anche a me ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> a me piaceva più prima

 

Vediamo un po' gli altri e poi decidiamo. Anche a me piaceva piu' prima  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vediamo un po' gli altri e poi decidiamo. Anche a me piaceva piu' prima  .

 

Ok, ok, come non detto  :Cool: 

Edit: e con un altro colore? Tipo lo stesso grigio della barra in basso.

----------

## MyZelF

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto sommato non è male. Forse appesantisce un pò. Gli altri cosa ne pensano?
> 
> A me piace soprattutto l'effetto che da a destra.

 

Mah, io dico che c'è tempo per farsi pippe mentali sui colori di sfondo... pensiamo ai contenuti...  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Mah, io dico che c'è tempo per farsi pippe mentali sui colori di sfondo... pensiamo ai contenuti... 

 

Bè, di pippe mentali sulla parte tecnica ce ne stiamo facendo parecchie di là  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doom.it

meglio prima imho

----------

## codadilupo

qualsiasi colore, anche bianco, ma nero proprio no: appesantisce troppo.

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bè, di pippe mentali sulla parte tecnica ce ne stiamo facendo parecchie di là 

 

Non intendevo sminuire l'importanza dell'aspetto del sito. Semplicemente focalizzerei la nostra attenzione, per prima cosa, sulla definizione e realizzazione dei contenuti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Edit: e con un altro colore? Tipo lo stesso grigio della barra in basso.

 

Non va bene non e' bello da vedere.

----------

## emix

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non intendevo sminuire l'importanza dell'aspetto del sito.

 

Figurati, non ci avevo neanche pensato  :Wink: 

E' che mi ero messo dopo un caffè a guardare il sito e pensavo a come si poteva modificare.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non va bene non e' bello da vedere.

 

L'ho provato anch'io ed effettivamente non è bello.

E se togliessimo direttamente il margin lasciando solo il bordo di 1px?

Non so perchè ma quei due spazi bianchi (che poi si contappongono all'intestazione nera) non mi piacciono molto. Comunque, stì c***i, decide la comunità e a me va bene qualsiasi decisione... figuriamoci.

Il mio problema è che sono un perfezionista  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Il mio problema è che sono un perfezionista 

 

Non e' un problema ma un vantaggio secondo me.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> E se togliessimo direttamente il margin lasciando solo il bordo di 1px?

 

Fatto.

----------

## gatiba

Adesso mi sembra perfetto !

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Adesso mi sembra perfetto !

 

Anche a me sembra meglio rispetto a prima.

----------

## gatiba

Solo una cosa:

se si provasse ad unire la linea nera che separa il corpo dal menù, quella che ora è divisa in corrispondenza dei due "menuini"?

Non c'ho capito niente io figuriamoci voi   :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

Fedeliallalinea solo un appunto: correggi il titolo "Traduzione del Maniesto"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Fedeliallalinea solo un appunto: correggi il titolo "Traduzione del Maniesto"

 

Ups hai ragione... capite perche' non prendo parte alla parte contenuti?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Di questa modifichina al menù cosa ne pensate?

Tanto per rendere più accattivanti le linee di separazione...

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/index.html

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Di questa modifichina al menù cosa ne pensate?

 

Secondo me non è proprio una modifichina, ma come l'hai fatto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Di questa modifichina al menù cosa ne pensate? 
> 
> Secondo me non è proprio una modifichina, ma come l'hai fatto?

 

Ottima domanda pero' se volete ci provo.

----------

## gatiba

Si probabilmente c'è da rivedere un pò il css, confido nella bravura di Fedeliallalinea !

Adesso non ho tempo sennò ci darei un'occhiata anche io !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## hardskinone

A me piace. Ma le news non dovrebbero essere in ordine inverso (a come sono ora)? Dalle piu' recenti alle piu' vecchie.

----------

## shev

Bravi, devo dire che avete fatto piccole migliorie molto azzeccate. Sulle news in ordine inverso concordo, le più recenti vanno in cima. Così come mi pare carino il menu proposto da Gatiba.

Però concordo anche con MyZelf: è un sito provvisorio, va bene renderlo quanto più gradevole possibile, ma non perdiamo di vista gli obiettivi primari, ossia l'eventuale nostro CMS e soprattutto la creazione dei contenuti mancanti e l'organizzazione del prossimo evento cui parteciperemo (webbit).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però concordo anche con MyZelf: è un sito provvisorio, va bene renderlo quanto più gradevole possibile, ma non perdiamo di vista gli obiettivi primari, ossia l'eventuale nostro CMS e soprattutto la creazione dei contenuti mancanti e l'organizzazione del prossimo evento cui parteciperemo (webbit).

 

Tranquillo non abbiamo perso di vista l'obbiettivo finale.

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però concordo anche con MyZelf: è un sito provvisorio...

 

Provvisorio si, ma il layout penso che resterà tale anche in quello definitivo (o no?).

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Provvisorio si, ma il layout penso che resterà tale anche in quello definitivo (o no?).

 

Se fosse per me si, mi piace molto  :Smile: 

Fosse per me io comincerei dalla base che abbiamo e automatizzerei il tutto fino ad avere il nostro bel CMS.

----------

## gatiba

Fedeliallalinea sto cercando di far funzionare la mia modifica anche su Mozilla, mentre su Konqueror funziona bene ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Fedeliallalinea sto cercando di far funzionare la mia modifica anche su Mozilla, mentre su Konqueror funziona bene ...

 

Dimmi che hai modificato.

----------

## doom.it

sono la prima persona citata sul sito!!! 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

che onore e che emozione  :Wink: 

(io cmq la traduzione la metterei anche nel menu con qualcosa come Manifesto (english) cosi da renderla accessibile a chi eventualmente fosse interessato)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> sono la prima persona citata sul sito!!! 
> 
>   
> 
> che onore e che emozione 
> ...

 

Pensavo di tradurlo in qualche altra lingu, lo so che italiano e inglese per noi basterebbe ma penso che non sia male essere un po' piu' intrnazionali.

----------

## doom.it

sarebbe possibile attivare una ML @gechi.it  in modo da renderla piu visibile per coinvolgere quanta piu gente possibile nell'organizzazione di gechi@webbit ?

Non so se esistono soluzioni gia pronte e facili da usare, magari con anche interfaccia web da mettere a disposizione sul sito... sarebbe interessante no?

----------

## gatiba

Fede mi ero scaricato la home (per fare alcune prove) e lo style.css.

Ho modificato il file style.css aggiungendo un paio di stili e modificandone un'altro paio, comunque l'ho commentato così puoi darci un'occhio te e magari controllarmelo, visto che l'ho fatto in fretta e furia e non sono un abituè dell' xhtml   :Embarassed: 

Se mi passi la tua email ti mando style.css e la home...

----------

## so

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pensavo di tradurlo in qualche altra lingu, lo so che italiano e inglese per noi basterebbe ma penso che non sia male essere un po' piu' intrnazionali.

 

in che altra lingua? fatemi sapere e vedrò di dare una mano

un saluto a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *so wrote:*   

> in che altra lingua? fatemi sapere e vedrò di dare una mano
> 
> un saluto a tutti

 

Tu in che lingua puoi tradurlo (il francese dovrebbe essere a posto quindi qualcosa di differente).

----------

## so

In spagnolo

e magari altre lingue.....pensavo a qualche utente di Gentoo di altra nazionalità tanto il manifesto c'è in inglese e bene o male lo possono tradurre da quello

se volete faccio il vostro "pr" con gli altri user   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *so wrote:*   

> In spagnolo
> 
> 

 

In spagnolo ho appena chiesto a mia moglie di darci un occhio (lei é madrelingua...)  :Wink: 

----------

## so

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In spagnolo ho appena chiesto a mia moglie di darci un occhio (lei é madrelingua...) 

 

ok   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *so wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   In spagnolo ho appena chiesto a mia moglie di darci un occhio (lei é madrelingua...)  
> 
> ok  

 

Se puoi in qualche altra lingua e ben accetto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## doom.it

onestamente non vedo la necessità di ulteriori traduzioni.... ovviamente tutto molto IMHO, nel senso che gechi è una cosa rivolta a italofoni, passi il manifesto inglese che serve per presentarci all'esterno (vedi chi dovesse seguire il link da GWN o qualche lettore illustre  :Wink:  ) però credo che it e en bastino...

IMHO

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> onestamente non vedo la necessità di ulteriori traduzioni.... ovviamente tutto molto IMHO, nel senso che gechi è una cosa rivolta a italofoni, passi il manifesto inglese che serve per presentarci all'esterno (vedi chi dovesse seguire il link da GWN o qualche lettore illustre  ) però credo che it e en bastino...

 

Secondo me un po' di internaziolizzazione non guasta mai.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> onestamente non vedo la necessità di ulteriori traduzioni.... 

 

Concordo... poi ad ogni evenutale virgola modificata sarebbe una faticaccia ri-sincronizzare le traduzioni.

A proposito... il manifesto è a questo punto nella sua forma definitiva?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> A proposito... il manifesto è a questo punto nella sua forma definitiva?

 

Chiedilo qui che e' fatto apposta  :Very Happy:  . Loro sanno di piu'.

----------

## shev

Rispondo ai vari punti senza quotare, tanto ci capiamo  :Smile: 

- ML Gechi.it: ne avevamo già parlato con qualcuno, visto come stanno le cose ho chiesto a siggy di crearla pure, ormai credo si meriti tutta la nostra fiducia e la qualifica di hosting ufficiale  :Very Happy: 

Se poi quella redhat su cui stiamo diventerà un giorno una gentoo meglio ancora  :Wink: 

- Manifesto: quella sarebbe ancora la versione 0.2, provvisoria, l'abbiamo messa online perche volevamo il sito online per il 1° gennaio e il manifesto era d'obbligo. Ma modifiche sono sempre fattibili, basta proporle

- Traduzione Manifesto: io la penso come doom; siamo un'associazione rivolta al pubblico italiano/italofono, come tale non vedo la necessità di rendere disponibile il manifesto in altre lingue, rischia di creare malintesi o aspettative ingiustificate. La versione in inglese è stata fatta per altri motivi (legati alla possibile sorpresina cui accennavo in un post più sopra  :Mr. Green:  ), quindi già che c'era l'abbiamo messa online, anche perchè essendo la lingua ufficiosa del web e quella con la maggiore diffusione sembrava carino renderla disponibile. Ma mettere una lista di manifesti in svariate lingue mi pare avere poco senso.

Ovviamente tutto imho, come sempre.

----------

## doom.it

[super OT]

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  [la lingua inglese] quella con la maggiore diffusione

 

EH NO! ti dimentichi il cinese e lo spagnolo!!!

[/super OT]

----------

## emix

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ... però credo che it e en bastino...

 

Sono d'accordo con te.

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se fosse per me si, mi piace molto 
> 
> Fosse per me io comincerei dalla base che abbiamo e automatizzerei il tutto fino ad avere il nostro bel CMS.

 

Lo penso anch'io... il sito che è online è un'ottima base di partenza per il nostro CMS.

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> [super OT]
> 
>  *Shev wrote:*    [la lingua inglese] quella con la maggiore diffusione 
> 
> EH NO! ti dimentichi il cinese e lo spagnolo!!!
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Non parlavo in senso assoluto, ma quanto a diffusione sul web e nel campo informatico. Si, avrei potuto specificarlo, ma a volte do per scontato che il mondo si riduca a quello web/informatico  :Very Happy: 

[fine OT]

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se puoi in qualche altra lingua e ben accetto  .

 

Non bazzicava da queste parti un utente italo-greco ? Bld, giusto ? E' un po' che non lo vedo in giro, e non ricordo la corretta grafia del suo nick...

Coda

----------

## koma

Ragazzi siete mitici una domanda... anzi una richiesta:

(da leggere come un bambino che batte i piedi e piagnucola)

VOJO L'EMAIL DEI GECHI

non mi spiacerebbe per niente  :Smile:  in cambio naturalmente farei qls lavoro per il sito  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VOJO L'EMAIL DEI GECHI

 

E' una delle cose in programma, prima o poi daremo anche la disponibilità di mail del tipo nick@gechi.it agli iscritti. Prima ci sono altre cose più importanti da sistemare però  :Smile: 

----------

